# Wool and pure castile soap???



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm a long time cpf, pins and "rubber" pants kinda mamma. I thought I would try a wool cover. I bought a LANA for my baby. I do like it. Now I need to think about how to care for it.

I am not a fan of "gentle baby soap/ shampoo". Has anyone used or heard yea or nea on using Dr. Bonner's Magic Soaps (pure castile soap)? Anyone familar with the following ingredient list being good or bad on wool water, saponified coconut-hemp-olive oils (with retained glycerin), aloe vera, olive fatty acids, rosemary extract?

Is is better to buy the lanolin "soap"?


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry I keep editing. I have used the bar form of peppermint castille soaps by Dr Bronners on one wool cover I have. It is a beat up one so I don't mind experimenting on it. I noticed after using the bar that wool is more white in the area I used (like a bleached effect). Which is fine on white soakers/covers but my SP is BLUE









I do know that you need to use lanolin every few weeks in order for your wool to be waterproof though!!!!! Whether it be in bar form or straight lanolin mixed with baby shampoo, etc.


----------



## foxytocin (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi! Funny you would mention this........usually I wash my wool with Eucalan but this weekend I spot-treated poop stains on a cover with Dr. Bronner's liquid soap (the bottle was sitting right there on the edge of the sink and I figured why not try it?) Anyway, I then soaked the cover in Eucalan and water like I usually do. The Dr. B's did a great job removing a stain that wouldn't sun-out or respond to my usual Eucalan and toothbrush treatment and doesn't seem to have hurt the wool a bit. I guess the other option would have been to soak the cover overnight in Eucalan? The Dr. B's was a quick fix.
The Eucalan with the lanolin makes wool super easy to care for, IMO. The only catch being that Eucalan's not the sort of thing you can find on a supermarket shelf. And since you can't bleach wool, seems like Dr. B's might be a good answer for stains.

-Leah


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Funny, I was washing a wool cover this morning and I almost tried washing it with Dr.B's. THe only thing that stopped me was that it is getting close to time for it to need a lanolize treatment, so I used a wash with lanolin in it, so I could delay having to do the separate lanolizing treatment a little longer.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Anyone heard or read anything???


----------

